# RedHead Blackout Broadheads



## RoughNeckJr (Mar 11, 2010)

If anyone is still deciding on broadheads for huntin, try the Redhead Blackout Fixed blade broadheads! I pick some up today at BassPro and they shoot like a champ! They fly exactly like my feild points. They shot maybe an inch low but thats a miner adjustment. Im so pumped for deer season now! Only 48 more days!!!! :darkbeer:


----------



## jwamp82 (Nov 4, 2005)

I was just looking at these as well. I shoot the G5 strikers. How do these compare?? Hair shaving sharp?


----------



## RoughNeckJr (Mar 11, 2010)

I ended up picking up 2 packs of them...they fly the exact same as my feild points and blow through deer. I double lunged a big doe 6 days into the season with one and i was impressed! Made a bigger hole then they say it will. I could of shot the same blades at another deer but I decided to change them anyways! Id recommend them to shoot any day.


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

ya ive heard nothing bad about these broadheads! ive heard there just like the g5 montecs just cheaper!


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

i have shot them before they flew fine for me 
only problem i had was blades comeing loose


----------



## RoughNeckJr (Mar 11, 2010)

Cali Hunter...i beleive you mean they are the same as the G5 Striker, not the Montec. As for blades coming loose, use a broadhead wrench and really give them a good tightening.

Good Huntin'


----------

